# Sudden filled legs at grass?



## Spyda (27 September 2012)

When I visited my mare in the field this evening I found she's suddenly developed lower leg puffiness on all four legs, but worse on the nearside (front and back). No signs of heat or wounds. I lead her in to do a thorough check and she didn't appear lame. A little reluctant to break into trot in hand perhaps but when she did there was no specific lameness.

What could it be? Seems odd that the near side limbs are more swollen but that the offside are too, just a little less so.


----------



## scribble (27 September 2012)

spurt of grass growth due to recent rain.


----------



## Spyda (27 September 2012)

I actually wondered if it could be protein related as the YO increased my mare's paddock three days ago and the new section she has access to is covered in dense, thick clover. Just seems odd that the mare's n/s is more severely affected than her o/s. Wouldn't the swelling be fairly equal across the limbs if it was something she'd consumed? *Scratches head*


----------



## JCWHITE (27 September 2012)

Look at using a blood liver and kidney powder?, or Kossolian?, or a detox?
(Having something similar with one of mine)


----------



## Shay (27 September 2012)

Lymphangitis?  (Which is only a latin name for swelling of the lymph system without another definable cause.)


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (27 September 2012)

could be the autumnal flush of grass which is higher in proteins and sugars. could be having wet legs in longer grass? could be lymphy legs? clover rich grazing is not ideal for horses as it self nitrogenates the land and can make horses ataxic. i would suggest a couple of days back on less grass and go from there.


----------



## Spyda (28 September 2012)

ofcourseyoucan said:



			could be the autumnal flush of grass which is higher in proteins and sugars. could be having wet legs in longer grass? could be lymphy legs? clover rich grazing is not ideal for horses as it self nitrogenates the land and can make horses ataxic.* i would suggest a couple of days back on less grass and go from there.*

Click to expand...

Thanks, this is what I'm doing, plus fencing off a smaller area for her to access when she's out. 

I've got Kossolian powders so will try her on those too. 

She hasn't got a temperature, is feeding well but seems a little bit dull in herself although I expect her swollen legs are pretty uncomfortable which is probably accounting for that. I've kept her in today to keep an eye on her and to keep her off the clover until I can fence it off. I've stabled bandaged her hind legs as they are still fairly swollen and will keep an eye on her for the time being.


----------



## Auslander (28 September 2012)

Another one here. Legs inexplicably filled on Friday evening. Brought him in, gave him a couple of bute Friday and Saturday as he was clearly uncomfortable, and turned him out again on Wednesday. It was lymphangitic-y swelling, but nothing much on his legs. I thought mud fever, but apart from a couple of pinhead sized crusty bits, couldn't find anything when I clipped his legs out to investigate.

Vet said she's seen several similar cases recently - and reckons its to do with the autumn flush.


----------



## millsandboon (28 September 2012)

My mare did the same overnight yesterday. I got the vet out and had the works just in case. Her legs were very swollen though


----------



## Spyda (28 September 2012)

millsandboon said:



			My mare did the same overnight yesterday. I got the vet out and had the works just in case. Her legs were very swollen though 

Click to expand...

My mare's hinds are very swollen too. I'll be interested to hear if your mare's results come back with anything significant. Fingers crossed it isn't anything too serious. X


----------



## scewal (28 September 2012)

I posted here with excatly the same question a few weeks ago. My mare had changed pasture and i think for her it was the clover that set her off.
Swelling now gone and am avoiding that particular field.


----------



## maggiemoto (28 September 2012)

Interesting, all these posts relate to mares; what about geldings?


----------



## Auslander (28 September 2012)

maggiemoto said:



			Interesting, all these posts relate to mares; what about geldings?
		
Click to expand...

Mine's a gelding. Although he is a bit of a big girl!


----------



## JCWHITE (28 September 2012)

Mines a 24 yr old hunter mare, one leg has gone back to normal, near hind still swollen but not as much, am using a detox not available in uk., and increasing her walking around.not sure grass is to blame as there isnt any, could be the change onto 2012 hay.


----------



## Penny Less (29 September 2012)

My paddock is heavily infested with clover, horse gone down with laminitis today! Dont really know what to do about clover as not my land.  Interesting about the filled legs, Ill look out for that as well!


----------



## Polos Mum (29 September 2012)

My geldings 'bits' swell up if the protein is too rich, if I don't cut their field down a bit then their legs start but I always keep an eye out for 'stallion' looking bits appearing and reduce their grazing until they look more gelding like!


----------



## ArtyLinz (30 September 2012)

Same problem with my boy, though they go down with turnout or exercise, they don't look very comfortable and am a little worried. 

He is turned out all day just in at night.  Any tips or advice how I can help to prevent this very gratefully received!


----------



## WandaMare (30 September 2012)

My mare came in with this earlier in the summer and I thought it was lymphangitis. Turned out to be related to proteins in the grass. Vet said to keep her moving to help with the swelling (although she still came in at night) and as long as no pain evident to carry on with gentle exercise. She seemed fine in herself, except a bit quiet which vet said could be caused by lethargy bought on by the allergic reaction. I reduced her paddock size dramatically, gave her hay to compensate the lack of grass and her legs went back to normal within about 3 days. She'd never had this before so its interesting so many on here are experiencing the same thing this year.


----------



## Waltzing Matilda (1 October 2012)

Also had probs with puffy legs in one of my mares this summer. Had suspected lami too so brought her I  for few days then out in day in at night. Suspected lami aging with swelling and abcess!! Unjust brought her on yard off grass. No more swelling!!


----------



## Spyda (1 October 2012)

Update: Mare is back to normal now.

I kept her in for a day with stables bandages on and fed her soaked hay and Hi-Fi with her minerals mixed in. I reduced the size of her paddock dramatically and although there's still a lot of clover in the section she's in, after a couple of days turned back out her legs have gone down to normal. I'm keeping an eye on her, obviously. But since she's still out on clover I'm not sure I can be 100% certain it was that which caused the sudden reaction last week. I'm still scratching my head a bit, although glad the mare is better now. 

When my mare's in at night during the winter and on less grass and more hay/hard feed (linseed meal, chaff & balancer only) she's much better in herself than during the summer when she's out 24/7 on reasonably good grazing. Each summer her liver inflames and she becomes run down. There's no ragwort or other obviously poisonous plants on the grazing. Although there are the odd buttercup plants and, _this_ summer, a lot of clover. I've just paid to have my grazing analysed to try and figure out what the problem could be.


----------

